# Kit Fox Mount (Pics)



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

Just wanted to share a couple pics of a neat little Fox. They sure are cute little buggers. Take care!

Mike


----------



## Brian Jones (Jan 11, 2009)

Great Job, Mike.


----------



## springdale (Dec 19, 2007)

Great job Mike, Looks like the real deal!


----------



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

Thanks Springdale, but the reference pic you have added is that of a couple month old Red Fox in springtime. The mounted Fox is an actual Kit Fox from Nevada.

Mike


----------



## DTrain (Mar 16, 2005)

Once again, awesome job Mike.


----------



## springdale (Dec 19, 2007)

Yea I know, just trying to show the realisim in your mount Mike! I have a couple litters of fox pups every year in my pipe yard. Its fun to watch them grow up, some years there are 8 to 10 pups running around.


----------



## Cuz (Jan 16, 2008)

Awesome Mike!!


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

Awesometastic!


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

Paul Thompson said:


> Awesometastic!


 
I looked that one up in the dictionary,...and found a picture of Mike!




Awesometastic...LOL..


----------



## Big Buck (Feb 8, 2000)

Nice work Mike!


----------



## GIBBY74 (Feb 9, 2004)

As usual very nice work.


----------

